# Mild steel Kitchen bench top



## 04stars (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello to the people out there that know cooking and the products related to it!

I am wanting to build a kitchen bench top using mild steel! I know its not your normal but i dont do normal things! I know it may surface rust and discolour in places but if i treat it like a knife or a wok i should be A OK and i think it could look really cool conditioned and industrial looking! What your thoughts people


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

"----but if i treat it like a knife or a wok i should be A OK-----"

A wok you can season, a knife you can polish and oil. I can't see you do that to a steel bench top.

dcarch


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

ummm... surface rust and discoloration gets transferred onto everything that touches it--hands, bottoms of plates and bowls, cutting boards, basically everything.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Lots of kitchens use steel work surfaces, although they're all stainless nowadays.  Corrosion aside, steel work surfaces are less than ideal, especially for the home.  They show scratches, are NOISY, and things break on them. 

If you really, really, really love the look, consider steel-look laminate (about as good as any other laminate) or steel-look tile. 

BDL


----------

